# wholesale distributor for Sticky Flock



## Nick Rocco (Sep 18, 2009)

Can anyone suggest a wholesale distributor for Sticky Flock?

Thanks!


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

I get mine from Matt at therhinestoneworld.com Great service, good prices and he always seems to have some sort of deal or special going on! he is also a member on the TSF. 

Make sure to check out his videos on StickyFlock - he shows how to do 2 color designs VERY easily with that material!


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

Contact Stephanie at Devine Bling, or devinebling.com She is awesome and I'm sure she will take good care of you!!

Jason


----------

